# drive shaft gasket



## cabojor

Me gustaria saber como traducir 'Drive Shaft Gasket'

I would like to know how to translate into Spanish the term 'Drive Shaft Gasket'


Gracias

Thanks


----------



## ines

cabojor said:
			
		

> Me gustaria saber como traducir 'Drive Shaft Gasket'
> 
> I would like to know how to translate into Spanish the term 'Drive Shaft Gasket'
> 
> Gracias
> Thanks



Hola, Cabojor, como se indica siempre en el foro, sin contexto es muy difícil acertar en una traducción.

Por ahora puedo decirte que yo lo traduciría, literalmente, como: Guarnición (junta) del Eje de Transmisión.

Seguramente cuando mandes más detalles del texto que está con estas palabras podremos ayudarte mejor.


----------



## cabojor

Hola Ines,

Lamentablemente esta palabra no está dentro de ningún contexto. Básicamente necesito la traducción para un programa informático usado para la búsqueda de piezas o recambios. En la versión inglesa de este programa la pieza es llamada 'Drive Shaft Gasket' mientras que en la versión española la tradujeron como 'junta'. Mi labor es de verificar estas traducciones y corregirlas si estan mal. Creo que se puede encontrar una traducción mejor para este término.

En principio Junta Homocinética parecía la más adecuada pero no estoy convencido, necesitaría la ayuda de algún jefe de recambios o un mecánico experto que me pudiera decir el nombre español que se usa para esta pieza. Podría facilitarle un dibujo de la pieza en sí. Gracias por tu ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## ines

cabojor said:
			
		

> Hola Ines,
> 
> Lamentablemente esta palabra no está dentro de ningún contexto. Básicamente necesito la traducción para un programa informático usado para la búsqueda de piezas o recambios. En la versión inglesa de este programa la pieza es llamada 'Drive Shaft Gasket' mientras que en la versión española la tradujeron como 'junta'. Mi labor es de verificar estas traducciones y corregirlas si estan mal. Creo que se puede encontrar una traducción mejor para este término.
> 
> En principio Junta Homocinética parecía la más adecuada pero no estoy convencido, necesitaría la ayuda de algún jefe de recambios o un mecánico experto que me pudiera decir el nombre español que se usa para esta pieza. Podría facilitarle un dibujo de la pieza en sí. Gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo



Ojalá aparezca alguno de los foreros que son ingenieros y te presten más ayuda. Con respecto a Junta Homocinética, por lo menos en Argentina, se usa.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Cabojor... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

Por si te ayuda en algo...

*drive shaft* = eje conductor, eje mnotor; árbol de arrastre; árbol motor
*gasket* = junta obturadora, obturador; junta de estanqueidad; junta elástica (tapa motores); cubrejunta; junta plana
--[Fuente: Diccionario Técnico Español><Inglés de F. Beigbeder]

Saludos,
LN


----------



## el alabamiano

Acabo de encontrar esto:

http://www.cotocar.com/dictio.asp


----------



## cabojor

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, creo que la traducción final va a ser 'Junta, árbol de transmisión' si a alguien le parece que no está bien o que se podría usar otro término, por favor que no dude en opinar, siempre estamos a tiempo de rectificar. 

Gracias de nuevo. Mil gracias

Un Saludo,

Cabojor


----------



## el_novato

cabojor said:
			
		

> ... 'Junta, árbol de transmisión' ...



Junta del árbol de transmisión


A ver si estamos hablando de lo mismo.

Junta Retén del árbol ... ¿Es la que se utiliza para evitar la fuga del árbol de .., por lo general lleva una trasera y otra delantera (enfrente y atrás)?.  
Aquí en México, también le llaman retén.

Saludos


----------



## sergio11

el_novato said:
			
		

> Junta del árbol de transmisión
> 
> 
> A ver si estamos hablando de lo mismo.
> 
> Junta Retén del árbol ... ¿Es la que se utiliza para evitar la fuga del árbol de .., por lo general lleva una trasera y otra delantera (enfrente y atrás)?.
> Aquí en México, también le llaman retén.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Muy bien, el_novato!

el_novato está en lo cierto con el retén.  No es la junta.  Junta se llama a  las articulaciones del árbol de transmisión.  Tanto la junta universal como la junta homocinética son articulaciones, no son "gaskets."  Los "gaskets" son sellos o retenes.  

La confusión viene del hecho que a los "gaskets" de la tapa de cilindros, del cárter, de las cajas de transmisión, etc., en español se les llama "junta," entonces algunos tienden a traducir la misma palabra inglesa con la misma palabra española, pero en español a las articulaciones del árbol de transmisión también les dicen "juntas" y si uno no sabe el concepto, lo traduce mal. 

Creo que esto es lo que pide nuestro amigo. No se refiere a las articulaciones (junta universal, junta flexible, junta homocinética, junta cardan, junta deslizante, etc), sino al sello, al retén.


----------



## Service Top Gun

Hola! en Venezuela la traducción seria: Empacadura del Eje de Transmisión u Estopera del Eje Transmisión


----------



## sergio11

Service Top Gun said:
			
		

> Hola! en Venezuela la traducción seria: Empacadura del Eje de Transmisión u Estopera del Eje Transmisión


 
Sí, creo que es exactamente eso.  No sé si en otros países tambiénse usan esas palabras, pero me parece que el concepto lo captaste bien. Se refiere exactamente a eso.  Como dijo el_novato, en algunos países le dicen retén.  Los gaskets que se traducen "juntas" no se usan para ejes, sino para cosas planas. Para ejes se usan "retenes" o "empacaduras."


----------



## Juan Luis Parra

Hola! talves pueda ser Empaque del arbol motor


----------



## Tochigi

cabojor said:


> Me gustaria saber como traducir 'Drive Shaft Gasket'
> 
> I would like to know how to translate into Spanish the term 'Drive Shaft Gasket'
> 
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Thanks


 
Hola Talvez a lo que te refieres es a los PALIERES o juntas hemocineticas y GASKET  al "Poncho" de goma que cubre las puntas de las mismas y selladas para que la grasa de ahi adentro no salga al exterior, esto se ve a menudo en los autos con transmision delantera.
Saludos


----------

